# USB-C Switch/ Hub /"Umschalter"



## Fa4tu (21. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da eine allgemeine Frage, ob es bereits "USB-C Switch" mit Umschaltfunktion für zwei Rechner existieren?

Und zwar habe ich mir überlegt so etwas anzuschaffen um bspw. ein externes Laufwerk und eine externe Platte mit zwei Rechnern zu verbinden. Damit ich mir das "Gestöpselt", von Einem zum anderen Rechner, jedes Mal spare, bin ich auf einen Umschalter gekommen. Hubs gibt es genügend und davon habe ich mir schon ein paar mögliche Kandidaten ausgesucht. Und ich habe schon so einen "Umschalter" gefunden:

UGREEN USB Switch 2 Port USB 2.0 Teilen Switch 2PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Dieser Umschalter ist leider nur USB 2.0 (gewünscht USB-C zwei Eingänge und ein Ausgang) und ich hätte da (aus Gründen der externen Platte) gerne USB-C, damit auch die Geschwindigkeit gegeben ist. Hab schon ein wenig gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit in die Richtung oder kennt Produkte, die er mir empfehlen kann?

Danke und Grüße
Fabian


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2018)

Ich kenne solche Geräte nur als klassische KVM, also mit Monitor. Die dürfte es mittlerweile hoffentlich auch mit USB-C geben.

ABER. Du musst immer sehr genau aufpassen, niemals zur falschen Zeit umzuschalten. USB wird halt sofort umgeschaltet. Egal,, ob da gerade eine Übertragung läuft oder nicht. Schreibt der PC noch auf die ext. Platte (das kann auch der Cache des Systems sein), dann sind mind. die Daten, mit Pech das gesamte Dateisystem weg. Und da es, je nach Switch, auch eine kurze Unterbrechung der Sromversorgung geben könnte, mag das sogar für den internen Cache der HDD/SSD gelten.

Also immer brav in Windows/Linux abmelden/dismouten und niemals aus Versehen die Tastenkombination zum Umschalten auslösen.

Falls USB3 genügt, könntest Du hier etwas finden:
PERIPHERIE-SWITCHES
Da braucht man dann halt noch Adapter von USB-3 auf USB-C, wenn man nur hochaktuelle HW nutzt.
Bei dem Preis
ATEN US234-AT USB 3.0 Sharing Switch ab €' '46,35 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
sind die Adapter aber auch noch drin.

Ene NVMe SSD an USB-C wird man damit genauso wenig ausnutzen können wie man keine Monitore schalten kann.


----------



## Fa4tu (21. September 2018)

Danke  Das geht schon gut in die richtige Richtung. 

Beim Abstecken der Festplatte bin ich immer schön vorsichtig. Meine aktuelle Platte hat "nur" USB-3.0, habe mir überlegt eine zweite Platte zu beschaffen (Datensicherheit - Doppelt hält besser  ) und da gleich an USB-C gedacht. Aber mit dem kleinen Zeitverlust kann ich gut leben.

Ich teste das gute Dinge mal und schaue mal, wie gut ich damit klar kommen  (hauptsächlich meine Freundin) 

Danke und ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende


----------

